# trane sidewinder



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

i just picked up anew account with a trane cvha sidewinder
i have the iom and teardown manual
does anybody else have one of these dinosaurs??????????


----------



## jmmech (Jun 18, 2009)

*Trane CVHA*

Is your CVHA R-11 or 114, does it have heat recovery option? I have a few of these still in operation. If ya take care of them, they'll take care of you. I worked for Trane as a Tech many, many years ago and have IOM's on several of these older chillers. I've torn them down, resurected them and caressed them. They have their problems, but when they run, they run!

Low superheat will kill compressors!


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

it is r11
i have several cvhb bench grinders
i actually do not have this account yet! we have been working on the bid, i am preetty sure we will get it, i have been to the job,the chiller was not running at the time it was in free cooling. it has an earthwise purge and new controls????go figure?????



jmmech said:


> Is your CVHA R-11 or 114, does it have heat recovery option? I have a few of these still in operation. If ya take care of them, they'll take care of you. I worked for Trane as a Tech many, many years ago and have IOM's on several of these older chillers. I've torn them down, resurected them and caressed them. They have their problems, but when they run, they run!
> 
> Low superheat will kill compressors!


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

lol:laughing:


jmmech said:


> Is your CVHA R-11 or 114, does it have heat recovery option? I have a few of these still in operation. If ya take care of them, they'll take care of you. I worked for Trane as a Tech many, many years ago and have IOM's on several of these older chillers. I've torn them down, resurected them and caressed them. They have their problems, but when they run, they run!
> 
> Low superheat will kill compressors!


----------



## smcdd (Feb 12, 2011)

We have 1, it was converted by another company from R11 to R123 a few years back. Apparently been leaking ever since, now i get the pleasure of a teardown. Done some CVHE's and a few double enders but never a sidewinder. Ive been trying to find a teardown manual with no luck if you could help me out it sure would be appreciated, Thanks


----------



## moose (Mar 15, 2011)

Would love to get a copy that overhaul manual.


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

Moose,
I do not give that stuff to just anybody.

Are you a mechanic? What is your experience and where are you from?

I do have it in PDF but it does not fit in emails, too big?

Frank


----------



## phftter (Jan 10, 2010)

supertek65 said:


> Moose,
> I do not give that stuff to just anybody.
> 
> Are you a mechanic? What is your experience and where are you from?
> ...


 i would like a copy two, pleeze................


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

Bob!
you already have a copy!!
Dork!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phftter (Jan 10, 2010)

supertek65 said:


> Bob!
> you already have a copy!!
> Dork!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 who the hell is bOb????????


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

you can't trick me!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am a perty fart smeller!!!!!!!!!!!!:furious:







phftter said:


> who the hell is bOb????????


----------



## phftter (Jan 10, 2010)

i just let an air biscuit go................


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

did you have mexican food for lunch????????????








phftter said:


> i just let an air biscuit go................


----------



## Still in TRANEing (May 22, 2011)

If you do end up getting the contract and need some manuals let me know. I would need a full model and serial#. But can print them out and send them or PDF them to you


----------



## craigshd (Feb 11, 2012)

*trane side winder*

wish i was near your area i cut my teeth on side winders worked for trane office,i really like those old chillers,if you need info on them let me know and i will try to get it for you. thanks craig


----------



## redsdog (Apr 12, 2013)

*Overhaul manual*

I am in need of a copy of the teardown manual for a Trane sidewinder R-11 chiller. Model #CVHA-032C-HA-11HF1A1AF2LDZA521. I have a copy but it is very difficult to read. I especially need torque values and tolerances. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Only one of 3 machines in the area left. Tearing down due to leaking and inefficiency.


----------



## craigshd (Feb 11, 2012)

*trane sidewinder chiller*

i will try this week to get you a service rebuild guide.where are you located i know these things inside and out..not bragging just did a lot of overhauls/bearing inspections on them. craig l russell


----------



## redsdog (Apr 12, 2013)

Greater Cincinnati area. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

